# English as the primary language in India?? Read Inside



## Cyberghost (Aug 17, 2015)

As per title make English as the default language for all states in India, currently in India a person has to learn 3 languages inorder to communicate the people(state language,Hindi and English). But it will be useless if he/she moves into another state. So I suggest to remove Hindi and all state languages from India and make English as the primary language. wat is ur opinion about this??


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you know what? I don't know how to read, write or speak in my native language but I can understand it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2015)

out of all state languages in india, English is the easiest to learn.. No more matras, no bullshit 3 types of Sa...

I have nightmare how I passed my hindi and odiya exams when i was in school


----------



## Ricky (Aug 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> out of all state languages in india, English is the easiest to learn.. No more matras, no bullshit 3 types of Sa...
> 
> I have nightmare how I passed my hindi and odiya exams when i was in school



Thats misleading, English is one of the stupid language to learn and nor easy as you may feel. However, I still vote for English  as its a world language and brought to us by British Imperialism in India that we became of prime source of BPO worldwide in  modern world, now in China (where they have Chinese for everything) Govt. is running programs to teach English to masses to have better stand against us.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2015)

> English is one of the stupid language to learn and nor easy as you may feel.



that is not misleading, you may have problems learning english but by comparision, English is much easier to learn than say, Hindi..
There's a good reason why English still remains as an "international" language..
Just google, easiest language to learn, you will find English in the top 5 in multiple websites (PS : those are by votes)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Thats misleading, *English is one of the stupid language to learn and nor easy as you may feel. *However, I still vote for English  as its a world language and brought to us by British Imperialism in India that we became of prime source of BPO worldwide in  modern world, now in China (where they have Chinese for everything) Govt. is running programs to teach English to masses to have better stand against us.



How can a language be stupid?! A language is simply a language.

I'm clueless here!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 18, 2015)

Making english official is perfectly fine but if it's done at the cost of your/our mother tongue, then NO.

Just see the level of hindi a kid has today. I don't care if he/she is a Shakespeare or whatever, but he/she ought to know basic hindi/mother language.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> that is not misleading, you may have problems learning english but by comparision, English is much easier to learn than say, Hindi..
> There's a good reason why English still remains as an "international" language..
> Just google, easiest language to learn, you will find English in the top 5 in multiple websites (PS : those are by votes)



Votes can't be rational always, hope you have seen it many times.. , my views are not just based on my bias towards English, talk to some experience people who knows English and few other languages in depth, for instance, Hindi is much much mature and technically advanced than English.

After you research (not just your own limited knowledge) and let me know how you feel about it. Btw, I have not started talking about sanskrit yet 

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Making english official is perfectly fine but if it's done at the cost of your/our mother tongue, then NO.
> 
> Just see the level of hindi a kid has today. I don't care if he/she is a Shakespeare or whatever, but he/she ought to know basic hindi/mother language.




Bang.. thats the  irony today, they don't know proper English and yet loosing on Hindi already. I have seen people going clueless now a days if I draft a letter for them in Hindi, amazingly, same people gets even more oblivious if that letter is in English.. :-8


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 19, 2015)

I like the current system

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Making english official is perfectly fine but if it's done at the cost of your/our mother tongue, then NO.
> 
> Just see the level of hindi a kid has today. I don't care if he/she is a Shakespeare or whatever, but he/she ought to know basic hindi/mother language.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

Hindi is the language that majority of India speak informally.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Hindi is the language that majority of India speak informally.



Nope.. only majority of north Indian !


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

Count the number of people.
Also, I'm from UP & I've been to north, west, central India where I found the common language to be predominantly Hindi.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Count the number of people.
> Also, I'm from UP & I've been to north, west, central India where I found the common language to be predominantly Hindi.


They know Hindi but prefer regional language.. I have been in lots of situation when a guy is talking regional language and I am like.. what.. and then he realizes I am Hindi speaking.. and then uses Hindi or English ..


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> They know Hindi but prefer regional language.. I have been in lots of situation when a guy is talking regional language and I am like.. what.. and then he realizes I am Hindi speaking.. and then uses Hindi or English ..



Do you think they can speak fluent English?


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

English cant be the common language.
Its very difficult to speak for illiterates and even many educated people


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Do you think they can speak fluent English?



Well, depends upon region..


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Well, depends upon region..



Such as


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Such as



Madurai ..


----------



## theterminator (Oct 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Madurai ..



But thats just one city. To say that English should be the common language of the whole damn country is stupid. 
I was in Gujarat in august for training & my roomie was a Keralite from Kochi. I thought he must be super-uncomfortable in Hindi as netizens comment everywhere that south indians hate hindi and blah blah...so I started talking with him in English but to my surprise he preferred talking in Hindi  & he was fluent at it. This was just one small experience. In college I had sikhs from punjabi villages who couldn't speak hindi at all but it just took them one semester to overcome that.


----------



## seamon (Oct 19, 2015)

I am from the North East. No one speaks Hindi over there. I know a lot of people from the South(currently in America). None of them speak Hindi. It's not that they don't, it's that they can't. Indians living in other countries(Dubai, US etc) don't learn to speak Hindi.


----------



## satinder (Oct 19, 2015)

Irony is Americans like to speak Spanish more and prefer it over english.
European countries use own languages. 
Even South America is not uses all in  English.

Similarly people from all states of India prefer local languages more.
 All are comfortable in local languages only. 

Hindi / English  etc is used in Delhi or other states in Govt Offices.
Earlier Urdu was also a state / Govt language. 

With time everything changes.
But traditions  change very slowly. 

Mother don't need a language to speak to her new born baby.
It is understanding that works between two individuals.
We can speak with sign languages also. 

Some languages are still in codes in different types of businesses.

Remember your code words in your classroom / or when you are with your friends.

Computer /Mobile / gadgets have so many languages that are made according to get understanding between each other / machine / people.

It is about people and their requirements / boundaries of various kinds decide
when & where,
what to speak.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2015)

nah where
I try to read Hindi and Marathi newspapers, so that I can stay in touch with the languages learnt in school. Cannot read my own mothertongue.
But disappointed that in these regional language newspapers, every third word used is an english word spelled out in the regional language... ambassador, president, chargesheet, "prince of wales", news, press, media, producer, director, movie, actress are common examples - you cannot even write or read in a regional language properly any more because of english. The shortforms are english shortforms, so like बीसीसीआय .


----------



## seamon (Oct 19, 2015)

satinder said:


> Irony is Americans like to speak Spanish more and prefer it over english.



That's new. I have actually never heard anyone talking in Spanish.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> nah where
> I try to read Hindi and Marathi newspapers, so that I can stay in touch with the languages learnt in school. Cannot read my own mothertongue.
> But disappointed that in these regional language newspapers, every third word used is an english word spelled out in the regional language... ambassador, president, chargesheet, "prince of wales", news, press, media, producer, director, movie, actress are common examples - you cannot even write or read in a regional language properly any more because of english. The shortforms are english shortforms, so like बीसीसीआय .



Just like "YOG" is now YOG-AAA 
Buddh is "Buddh-AAA"


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2015)

lol. Didn't even know that is how it is supposed to be.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Just like "YOG" is now YOG-AAA
> Buddh is "Buddh-AAA"



I wonder how many people even realise it.

Once I shared this fact with an American, he was just surprised by the influence of English on our language.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 20, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Just like "YOG" is now YOG-AAA
> Buddh is "Buddh-AAA"



Most of the regional languages in south have "AA" sound in the end of words.Yoga and Buddha is how we say it.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Oct 20, 2015)

While comparing only english and hindi. I would say that English should only remain a language to communicate at international level that's all.
Being easy to learn is not the only criteria of a good and rich language.

English is quite limited in it's pronunciation capacities. Most of the things cannot even be spoken correctly in english. There is always going to be limitation with 26 primary alphabets only.

Hindi on the contrary is a rich language. With it you won't find yourself in a situation where you can't even pronounce the words correctly 99% of times. 
A language also limit your creative potential. If we only Compare between hindi and english. For eg: english songs can never match the sound and vowel range that hindi songs have.

So, conclusively I would say that english must remain a communication language at international level only. While for all other things including creativity hindi should be considered.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Most of the regional languages in south have "AA" sound in the end of words.Yoga and Buddha is how we say it.



Because they are heavily influenced by English.. moreover, YOG ,  Krishn (aaa) and others are primarily Sanskrit word.. sometime I wonder.. 
who took what .. 

Like "SATAN" is English word, while "Shaitan" its literal meaning which is more HINDUSTANI than Hindi as it came from urdu, which is again more influenced from Arabic.

- - - Updated - - -



REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> While comparing only english and hindi. I would say that English should only remain a language to communicate at international level that's all.
> Being easy to learn is not the only criteria of a good and rich language.
> 
> English is quite limited in it's pronunciation capacities. Most of the things cannot even be spoken correctly in english. There is always going to be limitation with 26 primary alphabets only.
> ...



Your every statement is true apart of the one where you say English is easy to learn, it is not an easy to learn language. It is just we are so much used to it.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 21, 2015)

> Because they are heavily influenced by English.. moreover, YOG ,  Krishn (aaa) and others are primarily Sanskrit word.. sometime I wonder..
> who took what ..
> 
> Like "SATAN" is English word, while "Shaitan" its literal meaning which is more HINDUSTANI than Hindi as it came from urdu, which is again more influenced from Arabic.



South Indian languages are not influenced by English.What makes you believe that ? We use English words in our conversation but that does not alter/influenced the pronunciation of words of the local language. "Krishna" is how is it is pronounced in Sanskrit but "Krishn" in Hindi. Since both Sanskrit and Hindi use the same devanagari  script,they are spelled same but pronounced differently. Also Hindi is more complicated than English,you can consult a linguist. REDHOTIRON2004 is right.English is easy compared to many other languages.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2015)

I believe, in schools, English should be made compulsory and rest of the languages as optional. let them learn what they like or leave it.
I would rather suggest adding a foreign language in the mix like German, french or Japanese.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> South Indian languages are not influenced by English.What makes you believe that ? We use English words in our conversation but that does not alter/influenced the pronunciation of words of the local language. "Krishna" is how is it is pronounced in Sanskrit but "Krishn" in Hindi. Since both Sanskrit and Hindi use the same devanagari  script,they are spelled same but pronounced differently. Also Hindi is more complicated than English,you can consult a linguist. REDHOTIRON2004 is right.English is easy compared to many other languages.



First of all, Hindi is not complicated language, its a mature language while English is not, ask your linguist. And when you talk about Sanskrit, its not "A" strictly, they are "ah" , which still makes it incorrect. 

Besides, whether you agree or not, my personal observation is that more you learn english, more pollution you get in native language. 

But, irony is that because of English we are discussing here otherwise, like Chinese (where they have their own chinese only sites and boards) we would have isolated internet of HINDI, TAMIL, TELUGU etc.. within India itself.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Besides, whether you agree or not, my personal observation is that more you learn english, more pollution you get in native language.



How is it pollution ? Languages import words and get changed.

Old English is different than current spoken english.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 21, 2015)

Ricky said:


> First of all, Hindi is not complicated language, its a mature language while English is not, ask your linguist. And when you talk about Sanskrit, its not "A" strictly, they are "ah" , which still makes it incorrect.
> 
> Besides, whether you agree or not, my personal observation is that more you learn english, more pollution you get in native language.
> 
> But, irony is that because of English we are discussing here otherwise, like Chinese (where they have their own chinese only sites and boards) we would have isolated internet of HINDI, TAMIL, TELUGU etc.. within India itself.



I stand by statement.Hindi is harder to learn than English.I din't say anything maturity of language.A native speaker will obliviously believes his native language is easy to learn.At the end of the day languages are nothing but means to communicate.A mere tool.There is no point spending money to compulsorily teach Hindi to Non-hindi speaking folks when they are already learning English.No need to consult a linguist for this.

Languages adapt/derive words from other languages.It is how languages evolve.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 21, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Languages adapt/derive words from other languages.It is how languages evolve.



The original point was "deformation", not adaptation or evolving.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 21, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> I A native speaker will obliviously believes his native language is easy to learn.At the end of the day languages are nothing but means to communicate.


Well, I can't find the link to the research paper I had gone through about this topic about a year back.. so my statement was not just because I FEEL it. 

Well.. to make you feel good.. "Yes English is Easy to Learn" .. with its lots of confusion and arbitrary assumptions.  

I lost it  and I am changing my statement.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2015)

sure languages incorporate words. But you have to draw the line at complete transliteration. 
*i.imgur.com/fuWcLK2.jpg


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Besides, whether you agree or not, my personal observation is that more you learn english, more pollution you get in native language.



I won't term it as pollution. Rather I would say that, the main reason for english to become international is because it have the ability to adapt and isn't rigid on the things that can or cannot be added in its vocabulary. 

English is able to change its accent, merge, add or delete various words according to the speaking habits of the native people to such an extent that it's words are often used more as they are easier to remember/recall rather than the native language of people.

That doesn't mean that other languages are bad. But, the main reason for any language to become popular/international is to have the ability to adapt with time, regionals and customs. For eg: Hindi is now often reffered to as Hinglish when it comes to technology. I don't see that as a bad thing because it increases the acceptability and competitiveness of preferred language.

From pure academic point of view, it's not a good thing. But, from a broader perspective, we live in a global village connected through internet. Everything is coming together and common standards are being developed.

Things that don't change with time perish in the dust of time and get forgotten. Similarity, the languages that won't be able to adapt and change would get forgotten and ultimately perish. And between all those chaos Hinglish won't be the one to perish.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2015)

Ricky said:


> First of all, Hindi is not complicated language, its a mature language while English is not, ask your linguist.



I agree with this post.
Surely its not easy but it is what makes indians more intelligent/smart as there is a huge culture influence in the language.
elements to incorporate respect to elders and so on.

That's just my opinion. If you don't like it you do not need to hate me. 

I would also like to point out, that unlike native speakers of English, almost every Indian knows more than one language.

reminds me of that meme : If he struggles to speak in English, he probably knows another language too.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 22, 2015)

Btw, just to remind everyone, English is popular because of British imperialism worldwide, not because its easy. They had colonies in half of the world which comprised around quarter area of the globe at their peak. Historical Atlas of the British Empire 

Yet, as I changed my statement.. "English is easy to learn language" because Britishers had imposed it on quarter of the globe during their colonization  ..


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 15, 2016)

Its old now but still would like to add my opinion.
English should not be made compulsory. I would want the next gen to learn hindi or whatever their regional language is. They would at least have slight idea about from where they are coming.
What about Japan. There too everything is in Japanese, they don't focus much on English, why, because they aren't dependent on other countries like US/UK. Though there are lot of reasons too.
And choosing a single language in india is very risky, as there will be huge political debate and which may lead to some bigger issues like arson and all. Every state person is so proud over their language that they will not accept other language as primary language. Sooooooooo, current system is good.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 26, 2016)

I am right now typing here in English and so are most. It will be extremely painful to type in any other language. Forums can be made in any languages we wish, we enjoy that freedom but there is a reason thinkdigit and most of your forums are in english. Its far more convinient !
  Period !


----------



## ankush28 (May 1, 2016)

**** no, Hindi should never be removed from curriculum, that's our national language and widely spoken in India! 

IMHO Current education system is just fine at language related subjects.

- - - Updated - - -



freshseasons said:


> I am right now typing here in English and so are most. *It will be extremely painful to type in any other language*. Forums can be made in any languages we wish, we enjoy that freedom but there is a reason thinkdigit and most of your forums are in english. Its far more convinient !
> Period !


Google input tools.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 5, 2017)

Always an extra effort...


----------

